# Have a drone? Feds want it registered



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Like every other registration, it's just another form of taxation.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Last I knew a drone wasn't a form of transport... Sounds like something for the FAA to worry about. We have plenty of fed agencies to pester everyone!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If I could be king for a day, the IRS, DEA, ATF, and EPA would no longer exist.

Our tax system is ludicrous. Be done with it. Flat tax + sales tax. 

The DEA only exists because of a complete failure of drug policy.

The ATF is basically a federally funded gang.

The EPA is comically incompetent. We need an Environmental Protection Agency, but we need to just start over from scratch there.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> If I could be king for a day, the IRS, DEA, ATF, and EPA would no longer exist.
> 
> Our tax system is ludicrous. Be done with it. Flat tax + sales tax.
> 
> ...


You get my vote for King! :jumping1:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> If I could be king for a day, the IRS, DEA, ATF, and EPA would no longer exist.
> 
> Our tax system is ludicrous. Be done with it. Flat tax + sales tax.
> 
> ...



::thumbsup:


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> If I could be king for a day, the IRS, DEA, ATF, and EPA would no longer exist.
> 
> Our tax system is ludicrous. Be done with it. Flat tax + sales tax.
> 
> ...


You'd get my vote.


----------



## Nocturnal7x (Mar 6, 2015)

Big Foot said:


> You get my vote for King! :jumping1:


So much this.

(ditto wasn't enough characters lol)


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Too bad Kings don't get voted for lol.


----------



## longboard16 (Dec 4, 2008)

No need to register guns which kill thousands each year but by golly make sure you register your drones.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> If I could be king for a day, the IRS, DEA, ATF, and EPA would no longer exist.
> 
> Our tax system is ludicrous. Be done with it. Flat tax + sales tax.
> 
> ...


Flat tax.... Period! You're right though, so much bullchit and regulation. This is another ridiculous idea from the idiots in charge. Lets charge registration fee's on $50 drones. Seems like its easier for them to tax and make things too onerous to own. Thats how they deal with the things they don't like. Its a shame.


----------

